# Crossroads Kidding Thread



## Crossroads Boers

I know it's early but I'm so ready for more kids.  My first girl due is Pompous. She's been an extremely competitive show doe and I'm so excited to see her kids.  Pomp is bred to a traditional SGG Next Dimension *EN* son who placed 2nd at Nationals this year. 

She's due in 2 1/2 weeks. :dance::wahoo::stars::leap:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Those are gonna be gorgeous kiddos! Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful girl! Good luck!


----------



## margaret

She's beautiful! Good luck I don't think it's too early to put up a thread, I make my self a countdown thread a few weeks before my first babies are due just to pass the time:lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! Yeah, I'm anxious to see what she's got. Pretty sure I won't get any color... but maybe. Pomp is out of two traditionals.


----------



## toth boer goats

But I want a paint buck, LOL :laugh:

She is beautiful, can't wait to see what she comes out with.


----------



## PippasCubby

Your goats are gorgeous! I love watching your kidding threads!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam and PippasCubby.


----------



## minibarn

She's beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Carolyn.


----------



## thegoatmama

Wow. What a lovely girl! She's so beautiful. And huge! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the kids.


----------



## Jessica84

Such a pretty girl! I can't wait to see her babies, always love seeing what your girls have


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

She looks so mature now, especially in the second pic. 
Can't wait to see them


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Pretty girl! Do you have a picture of the buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I do, but they're not great. He's better in person. Sire is SGG Next Dimension *EN* and dam is WARD BT's Barbie *EN*. These will be his first kids. Pomp's breeder/co-owner chose the buck for her this year and gets choice of the kids. I'll chose the buck next year and get choice of kids. 

Thanks all.  I'm anxious too.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Handsome! I like his face


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's due 2 weeks from today! :woohoo: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

:stars:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

So close yet so far!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Beautiful big girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Julie.


----------



## AncientBlue

Pomp is a big girl! wow! The mix between those two should be beautiful. Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's so ready to be done with this pregnancy.  I hope she goes early as I'm sure ready to see these kids! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

10 days! :woohoo: :dance: :stars: I took some photos yesterday and will post them soon.


----------



## MoonShadow

Those kids are going to be adorable!!!:stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures from yesterday.


----------



## minibarn

Is this her first kidding?


----------



## ShyAnne7

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes. She'll be two on the 12th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks ShyAnne7.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wowza, she is looking really good. 

Her udder isn't growing too big yet. Maybe she will fill just before or after kidding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam. 

Yes, I'm thinking the same thing


----------



## thegoatmama

Whoa! Big mama!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just found out that there was no observed breeding (she was at another farm).... so Pomp could be due any day. :shock: The soonest exposure date was 7/6, which would put the soonest due date at today, Dec 3rd. She's looking like she could go any day to me and I sure hope so. I have to help her stand up now and she's losing interest in feed. Started on CMPK yesterday.  She's bright and drinking lots. Just not acting herself today or yesterday.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

She is looking a bit dropped compared to those last pics I think. Happy kidding!


----------



## Jessica84

Hopefully she's just off because she gonna pop those suckers out! I've kinda treated a few does for being off and it turned out they were just getting ready to go into labor, but hey better safe then sorry right!?


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm praying everything goes well for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you Julie and Karen.  I've been checking on her all day hoping she would go today. I'm heading out of town tomorrow through Sunday.... so of course she'll probably wait until I'm gone. 

Yeah I'm looking at it as better safe than sorry Jessica. Hopefully she's just getting close. I have 15 hours for her to go before I leave. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's looking like she's going to wait. She's so miserable, but her udder hasn't filled. I'm good with her waiting as long as she can wait another 3 days until I get back.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Of course don't let her see you leave. Doe's code ya know!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah I'll try to be sneaky.


----------



## AncientBlue

I'm anxious to know how many she has. She looks like she swallowed several beach balls.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl, prayers sent , sorry she isn't feeling well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm back and no babies yet. She's eating well and is bright. She can't stand for long and I have to help her up still.  Hopefully soon!! I heard her soft talking to the wall earlier. lol


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis

I have to say, I am a die hard dairy girl, but seeing your beautiful Boers makes me drool! They are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## RPC

I sure hopes she goes soon. She looks like she is ready to be done.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is OK. Poor girl, Happy kidding. Soft speaking, hmm. :thumb::thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aw, thank you Onion Creek Oberhaslis. That is very nice of you! 

I checked on her every two hours last night and still no babies. :crazy: She is acting exactly how 2 of my ff's acted last year before kidding without me. lol I was sure they weren't *that* close and then came out to babies at the next check. She didn't eat this morning and looks very dropped. Hopefully today.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I keep checking in hoping for kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

So exciting.


----------



## CaprineDream

Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures from this afternoon.


----------



## RPC

Poor girl she looks so ready to pop


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I don't think she could get any more ready!


----------



## toth boer goats

She looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

She really looks ready. I don't see how she could hold out any longer. Hope everything is uneventful and we get to see some babies in the morning!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's in labor now.


----------



## PippasCubby

Yay! I hope things go well!

I just got back from a weekend without being able to check here. I was finally able to check and am glad I didn't miss anything!

Prayers and good wishes that things go smoothly!


----------



## RPC

Good for you hope it all goes well. You can ship extra doelings to me. Lol


----------



## Jessica84

About time cause those babies could have just walked right out even if she wasn't in labor lol good luck!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Babies are here.  Mama and triplets are doing great. 3 traditionals.  :sigh: 2 bucks and a doe.


----------



## billiejw89

Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  Here's her little herd born at 11:30pm. Bottle buck is in the house. All are fed and happy and I'm heading to bed.


----------



## RPC

Looking good.


----------



## minibarn

Aww! So sweet! And all look so identical! Congrats on their safe arrival!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## margaret

Yay! I'm glad she finally had them, they're adorable!
At least you got one doe


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Congrats on a healthy, successful kidding. Traditionals aren't so bad! Send one here. Lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! Yeah at least there's one doe.  And she has a red leg. Better than nothing!


----------



## Jessica84

Congrats!!! And very cute. I'm sure mama feels much better now


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable, sorry you didn't get paints, but at least the babies and momma are doing well, congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Jessica and Pam! 

Everybody is doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, she has her hooves full, LOL. Happy they are doing well. 
Did momma get in more milk?


----------



## PippasCubby

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## margaret

Oh my goodness, those ears!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, she has plenty of milk for the two kids.  Her udder nearly doubled, thank goodness! 

Next up is Sugar with Capriole's Valor *EN* kids. Due after Christmas.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Awwww they are adorable  I like the brown leg on the little girl. They all do look a like though. So glad they are ok. Congrats


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

darling kids - still time for a paint from one of your other does.


----------



## thegoatmama

Congratulations! Mama and babies look happy and healthy.
Those kids are oh so cute! I love the doeling's color on her leg.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Aww so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Sugar, looks great should be some nice kids as well. What are the odds with color.  :help:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I put the bottle baby back out there since I wasn't quite sure where to put him since he's all alone. Pomp still accepts him and he has 't figured out how to nurse... so I am HAPPY. :thumb: 

I'm giving Sugar a 100% chance of throwing all color. LOL She's gotta have 3 paints in there.  Valor is traditional but throws a lot of color and Sugar produced color from a caped buck.


----------



## toth boer goats

Super good to hear the kid knows how to nurse on his own and momma accepted him, what a good momma.

Sugar and Valor throwing color would be awesome, all we can do is pray. 
Also have a good chance with Liberty. 
I already have a beautiful Dandi son, so we will have to wait and see. Anything is possible though. I am praying I do get a really nice colored buck.  ;-)


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Glad the little guy was able to go back with mom successfully. 

A colored buck from Sugar would be amazing. I'll have my fingers crossed for you Toth  and the rest can be paint girls lol

Isn't Liberty bred to the really nice dappled buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He isn't nursing but Pomp still tends to him. I don't want him nursing off her, so hopefully he won't figure it out.  

Yeah, fingers crossed for TWO paint bucks from Sugar.  I want one too! hehe

Yes Selena, Liberty is bred to a pretty cool dappled buck. One of the best I've seen. She's due in 7 weeks. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm pretty sure the doe's name will be "Perfectly Posh" and bucks are "Pompeii" and "Prestige". Pomp's registered name is Precariously Pompous. What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Glad the little guy was able to go back with mom successfully.
> 
> A colored buck from Sugar would be amazing. I'll have my fingers crossed for you Toth  and the rest can be paint girls lol
> 
> Isn't Liberty bred to the really nice dappled buck?


 Thank you so much. Yep, I have so many choices hopefully, but I have competition with Victoria, HeHe. :hair:ray::hug::thumbuparn I forgot she gets first dibs, drats, drats.  LOL, :laugh:Hurry up and wait is killing me.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Oops, then I will have my fingers crossed for 2 equally nice paint bucks lol. 
The names are perfect. I love Perfectly Posh!!! 

It will be exciting to see what Liberty has. He's a handsome buck. 
Its a lot harder than I thought to find a nice quality dappled buck. (not going to give up just yet though, Lol)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Love, love, love those names!


----------



## Bree_6293

Wow they are lovely! So cute <3 how do you come up with all your names? They are great names


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks you guys! Glad you like the names.  I have a word document full of names that I've been working on for years. lol  I didn't name Pomp. 

And thanks Selena! This is one of the only times I WANT a buck.  

Pictures from this afternoon. They are SO cute!!! We lost power this morning at 3am and it was out for 18 hours. :shock: Big mud slide from all the rain. I had to warm up milk on the wood stove for the bottle baby. And yes, he did figure out how to nurse (although silly me was hoping he wouldn't)... and happily takes his bottles. I need to put him somewhere.


----------



## RPC

They look great.


----------



## margaret

These pictures are making me desperate for my own goats to kid! Those 3 are sooo cute!   They look so smoochable and cuddly
Sometimes I wish I'd kept my Boers...Just for their babies


----------



## toth boer goats

Terrible you had no power. Stay safe.


Those kids are so, so cute.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Yay!! They are so cute! I cannot wait for our does to kid! They start coming middle of February.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Aww, so cute. Love the little dancer leg pose, lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Happy 2 year B-day to Pomp.  I sure love this doe. Very proud of her for having these nice kids. Can't wait to get them outside again.


----------



## AncientBlue

Gorgeous kids.


----------



## Tenacross

Congrats! I love the white ones with red heads. Who's the daddy again?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  Capriole's Barky is their sire. He's out of SGG Next Dimension *EN* and WARD BT's Barbie *EN*.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sugar is due in 3 weeks.  

Then there's that poor skinny red doe who's not due for another 5 weeks or so. :shocked::shock:opcorn: Quads this time?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh! Yeah feed that poor red girl she just looks sad lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Holy cow! That poor red girl. Yes I say at least four, a whole herd maybe.


----------



## RPC

Wow I thought my jasmine was large but she is small compared to your red one. Is that liberty?


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, so thin, LOL. Hiding a beach ball in there.

I can't wait to see those kids, come on ladies, we want lots of color and two perfect buck o roonies (spelling I know). HeHe. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## RPC

Is sugar due on the 8th?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sugar is due on the 9th or 10th.  Yes, that's Liberty. Sooooo excited to see her kids. Hopefully she has a dappled paint doe in there somewhere!  She's always big so it's likely she just has 3.

And yes, 2 really nice colored bucks between the two does. I won't even be picky about him having dapples. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy, they don't even look pregnant. :ROFL:

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know, it's hard to tell.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

You have so many awesome goats so I am trying to remember who is who. Did you graft a doe kid onto Liberty to go with her own buck kid a while back? Or is my brain just mush?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Holy cow! Liberty is HUGE! I feel bad for her. Does she moan when she lays down?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Poor mama's, how can Liberty possibly last another 5 weeks? lol
I always feel so bad for them in the last month of pregnancy, especially when they get so big and uncomfortable. Sure can't wait to see what your girls have!


----------



## toth boer goats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sugar is due on the 9th or 10th.  Yes, that's Liberty. Sooooo excited to see her kids. Hopefully she has a dappled paint doe in there somewhere!  She's always big so it's likely she just has 3.
> 
> And yes, 2 really nice colored bucks between the two does. I won't even be picky about him having dapples. LOL


 I agree either one, dapple is good too, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> You have so many awesome goats so I am trying to remember who is who. Did you graft a doe kid onto Liberty to go with her own buck kid a while back? Or is my brain just mush?


Well thanks.  Liberty had 2 does and 1 buck last year as a FF. I pulled the buck as a bottle baby. You have the right story, just a different doe.  I grafted a doe onto Babe 2 years ago. So she raised her and her own son.

I know, I feel bad for these heavy bred does too.  Liberty does moan when she lays down. Sugar doesn't seem bothered by this pregnancy. I like to see that. This is her first kidding with me.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well thanks.  Liberty had 2 does and 1 buck last year as a FF. I pulled the buck as a bottle baby. You have the right story, just a different doe.  I grafted a doe onto Babe 2 years ago. So she raised her and her own son.
> 
> I know, I feel bad for these heavy bred does too.  Liberty does moan when she lays down. Sugar doesn't seem bothered by this pregnancy. I like to see that. This is her first kidding with me.


That's right right wrong goat, lol. Love your goats! They are all so gorgeous. Good for Sugar, and if I was in Liberty's shoes I bet I would moan and groan too ;p


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aww, well thanks.  I appreciate that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

2 1/2 weeks for Sugar.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Getting bigger.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Looking closer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just a week and a half to go! :stars: :dance: :woohoo: :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG, she is just HUGE! I hope she does well for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Walking up that drive looks like quite a job for her! Can't wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I see her every day so have gotten used to her bigness. LOL Somebody came out to the barn yesterday and was like "OH MY GOSH that doe is big!". 

She's gotta have a paint in there somewhere... ray: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

ray: Two perfect paint bucks +


----------



## fezz09

I'm so jealous of all your nice green pictures!! All my poor girls are dealing with snow and -30! I got the warm maternity area all ready, but it's still really freakin cold out! Your girls looks huge! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be awesome! But,  I'm guessing she has 3 does, or 2 does and a buck. I guessed spot on with Pomp. The top of the does' heads smell pretty bucky depending on how many bucks are inside. Sugar doesn't seem bucky. Just a little. 

Wow, that is freezing cold! I can't even imagine how that feels. I would actually love to have some snow though.  We haven't had much this year!


----------



## Goatzrule

Any updates?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sugar is due in 10 days. I hope she'll go early though.  The pictures above are from yesterday. 

Liberty is due in under 4 weeks. She is absolutely huge but is doing fine.


----------



## Bree_6293

Crossroads Boers said:


> That would be awesome! But,  I'm guessing she has 3 does, or 2 does and a buck. I guessed spot on with Pomp. The top of the does' heads smell pretty bucky depending on how many bucks are inside. Sugar doesn't seem bucky. Just a little.
> 
> Wow, that is freezing cold! I can't even imagine how that feels. I would actually love to have some snow though.  We haven't had much this year!


What do you mean about the Bucky smell?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The top of the doe's head will smell like a buck depending on how many bucks she is carrying. Strange right? I read that on TGS somewhere probably 5 years ago and it is pretty accurate!


----------



## Bree_6293

Right. How far out from kidding does this work? I will have to try it with my girls!


----------



## Jessica84

I'm gonna try that too! Although half the time people swear my bucks stink more on one day then another but I can never smell it lol I'm sure that's a bad thing  
Usually when I have to assist on kidding I'll hold the doe and my mom will go in (they laugh at her when she holds them lol) but when the sack breaks she will say 'oh it's a buck!' And sure enough she calls it from the smell alone, again it all just smells like birth to me. Maybe I should start putting on more perfume before I go out in public!


----------



## Bree_6293

Jessica84 said:


> I'm gonna try that too! Although half the time people swear my bucks stink more on one day then another but I can never smell it lol I'm sure that's a bad thing
> Usually when I have to assist on kidding I'll hold the doe and my mom will go in (they laugh at her when she holds them lol) but when the sack breaks she will say 'oh it's a buck!' And sure enough she calls it from the smell alone, again it all just smells like birth to me. Maybe I should start putting on more perfume before I go out in public!


Haha yes I struggle to smell the buck smell on my boys! I hope I can though it would be very handy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't know...4 weeks out? 

That's funny!! :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL too funny!

I too have smelt the 'buck' smell on does carrying more than 1 buck. I remember a doe we had that would even act bucky in the last few days of her pregnancy, and she'd deliver twin bucks or triplet bucks. A couple of years ago I had to separate her from the others because she was wanting to fight with another doe, and acting...strange lol, although she wasn't being overly kinky haha.


----------



## RPC

I want all buck kids and smelled all my does. Puzzle doesn't smell bucky at all but the other 3 have a faint smell so we will see what happens.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Only a few more days! These pictures aren't great. It's snowing outside and soooo windy!


----------



## Goatzrule

They look huge!!!!


----------



## thegoatmama

whoa, they are crazy big.


----------



## ArborGoats

Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Jessica84

Liberties girly parts look the most ready! Good thing you have a due date on her because she would give you a run for your money checking on her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

For sure. Liberty looks closer than Sugar except for the udder. Liberty's got another 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wait is so long, but yet not long, LOL. They are looking really good of course. 
I know how you feel with waiting. I am on pens an needles here. Praying for that colored buckling. 

My girls have 1 month to go now. :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sugar's udder is strutted. :stars: :woohoo: :dance: :leap: I figured she'd go early, but not day 145 early. Quads perhaps??


----------



## RPC

Lucky


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Around 1pm.


----------



## RPC

So jelous


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah.


----------



## ArborGoats

Hope all goes well!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh the wait is killing me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No babies still but she is in labor. I've been up all night.  She's been having contractions since midnight but hasn't pushed. I went in not long ago and cervix is wide open. So we wait.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay. She's pushing now.


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh she is going to make you suffer waiting on these kids isn't she!! Hope she gets the show on the road and easy sailing


----------



## Crossroads Boers

First kid is here. Trad buck. He's not doing well. Rough delivery.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Number 2 is here. Another big traditional buck. Dang. She's going to finish out here with a gorgeous paint doe.  Buck number 1 is barely holding his head up now and talking. He might be ok.


----------



## RPC

Good luck hope you get that colored doe


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats. Hoping for color.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I hope the first buckling will be okay! Can't wait to see an update! Hopefully she's got some colored does in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think Sugar is done with just the two.   :tear: :sigh: There goes the buck smell theory. LOL 

I went to tube the weak buck and pulled 2 ounces of fluid from his stomach. Ick. He's not doing well again. Breathing very inconstantly and is limp.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures.


----------



## RPC

I am sorry to hear that I hope he starts feeling better. Glad you were able to get the fluid out.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He just passed away.  It's ok. The other guy is doing well and I have two full jars of colostrum in the freezer.


----------



## margaret

I'm sorry you lost the first one


----------



## RPC

Sorry you lost 1 the other boy is going to be huge.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no  ugh I'm so very sorry


----------



## toth boer goats

I am truly sorry Victoria, it isn't easy to lose any.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks guys. Yeah it's never easy. 

Sorry we didn't get those paint bucks Pam. 

This is "Stratego".


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We counted 3 on the ultrasound. Still pretty shocked she only had two. She must have reabsorbed one??


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm so sorry about the first buckling, that is heartbreaking  At least the 2nd boy is doing well, he sure is gorgeous! Is he able to stay with mama? How is she doing? 
Interesting that the ultrasound showed 3, but she only had 2.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Aww, so sorry you lost one. Congrats on the nice long boy though!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Did the first one just got too much fluid down his lungs you think? Sorry on loosing him. 

Thankfully it sounds like the second one is pretty strong.


----------



## minibarn

Congratulations on one healthy boy! So sorry you lost the other. I know the feeling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  I think he'll be a nice buck. His sire (Capriole's Valor *EN*) just passed away, so I feel blessed to have this guy. My paint doe Pomp is also a Valor daughter.



crosscandyboers said:


> Did the first one just got too much fluid down his lungs you think?


Probably. He came out with his head bent back and wasn't breathing at birth. I did mouth to mouth several times over the next few hours as he stopped breathing more than once. I thought he'd be dead at birth coming out that way.


----------



## Goatzrule

Are you going to keep him?
Hes beautiful, im so sorry about the other one


----------



## toth boer goats

It isn't your fault we do not have any paints yet, still have 2 Does to go in hopes of that color for both of us.
Praying. 

Valor died, that is terrible to hear. he was gorgeous. Royal-T has his genetics in him, so I am very lucky to have that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Goatzrule said:


> Are you going to keep him?
> Hes beautiful, im so sorry about the other one


Thanks.  Probably not. I've already got an older buck kid related to him that I'd like to keep.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

toth boer goats said:


> It isn't your fault we do not have any paints yet, still have 2 Does to go in hopes of that color for both of us.
> Praying.
> 
> Valor died, that is terrible to hear. he was gorgeous. Royal-T has his genetics in him, so I am very lucky to have that.


Hopefully so! Liberty's up next. 23 days. :shock: Poor girl is so big.

Yeah it's really too bad about Valor.  He's greatly impacted my herd and many others.

Is the missing hair on her nose something I should be worried about? She might be rubbing it off on something, but I think I heard it can be a sign of a deficiency?


----------



## crosscandyboers

Almost all our does noses are bald. Ours is from the hay feeders and the metal wire because they push their noses in so far to get the food.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Stratego  The EARS!


----------



## nancy d

She reminds me of Scrambled Ears who I almost named Caroline, my Victoria's sister.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, cute ears. 

I would look into the feeder area's, are they rubbing the hair off from that?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I love that look he is giving you. Like "who are you and what is that doing in my personal space!"


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She might be... but not sure why now and not before. :shrug: 

The little buck is doing very well.  Sugar is a great mom and she has PLENTY of milk. He's going to be a tank.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, it is strange if it wasn't wearing off ever before. It may be a deficiency, not sure.

Does she have any mites or lice? Does she itch at it at all?

Super happy the wee one is doing good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No, she doesn't. She's always been the healthiest goat I own.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

2 1/2 weeks to go!


----------



## Goatzrule

shes huge!! Im guessing three, two doelings one buckling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I too will say triplets, 2 paint does and a traditional buck, and she will kid on day 152 in the evening. :chin:  I have no idea, but triplets is my guess and hopefully she has what you are hoping for!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! No more traditionals!!! I'm 0 for 5 with my paint kids this year! :tear: I've got WAY to much white running around. 

This is the daddy. Pretty excited.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, 1 red dapple doeling, 1 red paint doeling and a red dapple paint buckling


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oooh, that's much better.


----------



## toth boer goats

No wait~! Please say there are more colored bucklings than doelings coming. We need two perfect colored bucklings minimum please. Running out of color options, only have 2 more chances out of 2 does. Ugg~!


----------



## Jessica84

Who was liberties mom? I'm gonna say you got some dapples and maybe some solids in there. I've gotten more dapples then anything breeding dapples to solid and solid colors came in second, we'll all I ever get out of the pairing is dapples and solids. Well no I guess I did get a black dapple paint last year. But I'm still guessing dapple and solid lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, two dappled bucks and a dappled doe would be ideal. ray: ray:  Dappled paints to be exact. I think she may have quads. So in that case, 2 dappled bucks and 2 dapples does.  

Liberty's dam was Poli... a belted paint doe. Poli's dam was dappled. Liberty's sire was a fancy paint buck with dapples behind him too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I predict she has a whole herd in there waiting to come out and play!! arty:

She sure is a beautiful girl. I hope the next 2 1/2 weeks go by smoothly for her!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Wow, she is really big! I say triplets- all colored bucks


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice. I really love this doe.  She's very special. 

This was Liberty's little herd last year as a FF. 2 paint does and a trad. buck.  3rd photo is one of her paint girls winning Overall Reserve champ at our State Fair under Tom Redden. Makes me really excited about these kids being hopefully dappled, and at least the same quality!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love them.


That would be so awesome, if we get that Victoria. Here's praying. ray:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh your totally getting dapples!


----------



## toth boer goats

Jessica84 said:


> Oh your totally getting dapples!


:hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I hope so!! Liberty's red half sister (same sire) had twin spotted kids from a spotted buck last year...


----------



## thegoatmama

Congratulations! Wow, those ears are so cute!

I hope you get your dapples! :stars:


----------



## RPC

How much longer till those crazy awesome 2 dappled bucks and 1 dappled doe are born? I can't wait to see them.


----------



## toth boer goats

* January 28th** is her due date, so it is about 2 weeks 1 day give or take. 
*


----------



## Frosty

Got a late start watching the kidding threads but here I am and can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks thegoatmama! 

The 29th is her due date. I put the 28th on the website a while ago and forgot to change it.  But yeah, about 2 weeks. Seems so far.   

Glad to have you here Frosty.


----------



## thegoatmama

They'll be here before you know it! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I still have 5 weeks or so before my first kids, and I'll be kidding until the middle of May, so 2 weeks doesn't sound that bad! 
Can't wait to see them, excited to see what she has cooking in there, and I bet you are even more excited to see them


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, yeah, and the wait is easier for me with kids here already.  These ones are especially hard to wait for though with the chance of dapples.  I've only had 3 dapples born here in 11 years.


----------



## Frosty

Hoping you get your dapples this year. Will be pulling for ya.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well thanks.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Congrats on the little guy. Hes adorable. Im sorry about the loss though (and valors too)

I've got until the end of February. Its hard waiting, but its so muddy I'm glad we've got time. 

Cant wait to see these colorful bucks  Very exciting to see this cross!


----------



## thegoatmama

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, yeah, and the wait is easier for me with kids here already.  These ones are especially hard to wait for though with the chance of dapples.  I've only had 3 dapples born here in 11 years.


Holy cow. Only 3 in 11 years? I really, really hope you get even more dapples than I wished your way already! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Selena! February isn't too far off.  Is Pokey bred yet? 

Yep, only 3 in 11 years!  Thanks!!!


----------



## thegoatmama

That's so strange to me. Are the 3 related?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes.  The first one was a red dapple doeling who went on to have a black dapple doeling. Then I got one black dapple buck from a set of quads last year. He was sired by the same buck as the black dappled doeling. The years before that I got reds or spotted head traditionals.  So strange. I even bred a black dapple to a dappled paint and got 2 spotted head traditionals and a red paint.


----------



## thegoatmama

How interesting! :book:
Wow, genetics through me for a loop. I'm always impressed with what does or doesn't show up. Man, the fact that a dapple to a dapple produced traditionals and a red paint...:hammer:
I hate to say it, but I'm beginning to think your goats are messing with you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha, yeah, I agree.  My crazy goats need to get with the program.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do not wish for the color you want, that's the key I think :lol: I fully expected brown kids when I bred my brown alpine doe to a brown alpine buck, as their parents were brown as well. Didn't get brown kids, I got black ones! Then we bred her to a traditional boer buck and got another black kid! Bred her to a different brown alpine buck than the 1st one we used, and we got a brown kid, repeated that breeding and got black and white kids. I have her bred to a black buck this time, curious to see if she has another wild card 

So maybe you're going about this all wrong. Just breed to a traditional and see what happens :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh they love throwing you for a loop with color! I don't even try counting on anything lol I had 2 does that gave me fully dapples kids one year so I was ready for that again. NO!! They gave me solid colors. You would think that the first go maybe there would've a solid and a dapple but no it was totally different. Oh and my Heidi she was a black head. Bred to my traditional she gave me black, bred to my dapple black, second time to the dapple a black head and a red head! But that's ok because it's still exciting to not know what any of them will be. I'm still thinking dapples in your case but I'll go ahead and say traditional so it will prove me wrong lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

I loved her babies last year, I really hope she has cool colored kids to surprise you ♥
2 weeks into too bad, I know easier said than to go through, haha. But if it helps, our next 3 does are due 27th-29th, unless one actually took on the 22nd. 2 of them belong to my oldest daughter, so the babies can't get here soon enough


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh I know!! Crazy what comes out of these girls sometimes!! 

I tried breeding color to a traditional this year.... and guess what I got?? Yeah, triplet traditionals. LOL I even tried traditional to traditional but BOTH were proven color producers. She had traditional too. Seems like all my friends get color when they bred to traditionals. I struggle with that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It'll be fun to have does due about the same time Candice! I love watching your kidding threads!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Thanks, I absolutely LOVE your goats! Hopefully they don't keep us waiting forever. 

It's funny about color. Last year the sire was a paint buck, and we got 2 red boys with some spots, and 2 red girls, one has some black in her coat. His sire was a black head/white body with black/black paint/solid black in his pedigree, and the dam was red.
Last year that doe had blondish colored head/white body buck & doe.
We bred to that buck, so we'll see if he produces any color. I'm okay with not having color, because it's hard to sell color (I want to keep them all lol!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aww, thanks.  

Oh yes, I remember your kids last year. Misty and Sierra were my favorites. Yeah I agree, it's a lot easier to let go of the white ones.  But I know there are some people out there who prefer the traditionals. I won't name any names.  It'll be interesting to see what you get from that buck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Under two weeks to go.


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on Liberty, we love you and want all dappled kiddo's, bucklings prefered, LOL. I think the odds are pretty good.
Or at least nice colored Bucklings. If not, it is a long wait for the last doe to hopefully come up with colored, Victoria and I so seek. 

I know the feeling with those weird colors or not.
Explain this, I have a Doe who has red roaning throughout her bodied. She has a paint Sire and dam with color genetics all through her lines. But she still yet hasn't given me any paints at all. She gave me spotted heads and neck kids, who were traditional spotted, but no true color. I am so confused and frustrated by her. But yet, I keep hoping.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

the color in goats is complicated. Not straight forward like some animals - there are different locations on the DNA that can effect color.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Crossroads Boers said:


> Under two weeks to go.


Holy wide load, Batman  she is looking good though.


----------



## Frosty

She's looking good. Can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

toth boer goats said:


> Come on Liberty, we love you and want all dappled kiddo's, bucklings prefered, LOL. I think the odds are pretty good.
> Or at least nice colored Bucklings. If not, it is a long wait for the last doe to hopefully come up with colored, Victoria and I so seek.
> 
> I know the feeling with those weird colors or not.
> Explain this, I have a Doe who has red roaning throughout her bodied. She has a paint Sire and dam with color genetics all through her lines. But she still yet hasn't given me any paints at all. She gave me spotted heads and neck kids, who were traditional spotted, but no true color. I am so confused and frustrated by her. But yet, I keep hoping.


I've had something like 85% bucks this year, so the chances seem good.  Although I really wanted doelings from those does.... so Liberty will probably have all does. LOL Which I sure wouldn't mind.  My next and last doe due (after Liberty) has had 100% bucks in her kidding history.... so if all else fails, she should have a nice colored buck or two for us. 

That's strange with the roan doe. You'd sure think she'd produce some color!!


----------



## thegoatmama

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm okay with not having color, because it's hard to sell color (I want to keep them all lol!)


:-D Me too! But I have a hard time actually selling the white ones. Everyone wants colors...



Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah I agree, it's a lot easier to let go of the white ones.


Emotionally, I agree. But actually closing sales is a whole other story for me. People gravitated towards the pretty colors and totally ignored the white ones! I'll admit I love the colors because it helps me tell them apart...My herd queen and her daughter (both stark white) look so much alike when the daughter is grown I'm gonna be hard-pressed to recognize them at a distance!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I totally agree!


----------



## toth boer goats

All we can do is wait and see. ;-):hammer::laugh:


----------



## Frosty

Doing my daily stop and check post. Even tho I know its a ways to go. Don't want to miss it.. lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Selena! February isn't too far off.  Is Pokey bred yet?
> 
> Yep, only 3 in 11 years!  Thanks!!!


Your right, it just feels like forever lol
I'm hoping to take pokey and another doe to be AI'd next week. I didn't want to wait this long but things just didn't line out right. :/ She doing great though. Super sweet and so nice to the other goats.

Your definitely going to get some colorful bucks! I just know it. :boy::boy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sounds good! I know how it is. They never seem to follow our plans.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

9 days! :stars: :woohoo: :dance: :leap:


----------



## minibarn

Yup. I know the anticipation!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

How is looking?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can't wait to see what you get! You have gorgeous goats  I admit, though, I'd be one of those buying reds, dapples or paints :underchair:


----------



## crosscandyboers

If she doesn't have at least triplets I will be shocked!! Cannot wait to see what she has this year  Counting down the days until ours are due!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aww, thanks Stephanie. Yeah welcome to the color lover club. :thumb: 

I would be sooooo happy if she had quads. I almost never get those! I know a lot of people don't care for quads, but with these genetics and the color potential here, I would be thrilled.  If she were white bred to white.... twins would be fine. LOL


----------



## Frosty

She is definitely hugh. I hope you get your quads. She has such nice babies. Will be watching.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She so huge, just keeps on trucking though!  You might get quads, they really surprise you sometimes. One of my girls I thought for sure would only have a single since she was actually kinda thin, but she had triplets. Thought another doe had twins maybe and she had quads. 

Whatever she has though, I hope you get some dapples!!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Do you know how much weight she has gained so far since breeding?


----------



## Goatzrule

crossing fingers for quads. She's huge cant wait to see what she has


----------



## HoosierShadow

Good grief, how is she walking with that huge belly? whew! poor mama must have to work overtime to get around! She looks great though, i still predict she has a whole herd in there lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

crosscandyboers said:


> Do you know how much weight she has gained so far since breeding?


Yeah, she's gained about 60. The last time I had quads the doe only gained 40lbs. They were little kids though. Pomp gained 39lbs with 8lb triplets and Sugar gained 52 with 8lb twins. A lot of it has to do with their udder size I've learned.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know, poor mama! She's doing so well though. She's a very happy go lucky goat.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

She is so gorgeous! I hope she has wonderfully colored up kids for you.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I'm guessing she is going to have a paint buck, a dapple doe, then a solid buck. Lol, because I'm psychic


----------



## Jessica84

Well then can I interest you in coming out to California and taking a look at my goats lol if there was a way to just look at the kids and see what they look like the wait wouldn't be so bad!! 
You know usually waiting on other peoples goats it seems the time goes by faster then when your waiting on your own. But I have to admit this is a very long wait on Liberty lol before I just came on here I was thinking oh she should be close but I see she still has some time!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Lol, I wish I really was psychic. If I was I would come look at your goaties


----------



## toth boer goats

I will throw in my prediction (well my hope), LOL, dapple, dapple, dapple, 2 bucklings one doeling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My prediction is 1 spotted buck, 1 dappled paint buck and 1 dappled paint doe.  I am getting sooooo excited to see these kids!! 

8 days!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Anybody want to help me come up with buck names? I can never think of good ones! 

Doe names: 
National Anthem 
Political Legacy 
Watch Me Sparkle
She’s Got Glitter 
Jingle Belle 

Bucks names: 
Pledge Of Allegiance 
Freedom Reigns 

Dam is Liberty Belle (by Political Justice) and sire is Jack Sparrow.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Buck names
Carte Blanche
Sovereign Sparrow
And I thought of a doe name too. Black Pearl because that was captain Jack Sparrow's ship


----------



## Frosty

I am no good with names but doing my daily check to see if there are any babies to ohhh and ahhhh over. lol


----------



## Greybird

Some of these are probably taken, but following the general theme of US Patriotism and Pirates of the Caribbean:

Stars and Stripes (especially if you get one with extra-loud color!)
Old Glory
Pirate's Treasure
Pirate's Bell
Bill of Rights
Patriot
Proud Banner


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, names. 
Takes a lot of thought, LOL Drawing a blank. 

I like your prediction too Victoria.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey, thanks you two! You have a gift!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For my 4th of July kids that came too soon, I liked 21-Gun Salute and Soldier's Tribute for all our fallen soldiers. I'm not very religious but there is also a prayer called Litany for Liberty that they used during the Fortnight for Freedom, both of those would probably be too long for a name though.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I love how I can think of names for other people's critters but never my own!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, you're so creative! Those are great too. I had never seen the Litany for Liberty before. Wow, what a great prayer! 

Yeah I have that problem too! I can think of great names for my friend's goats....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's due a week from today!!! Yay!!! :stars: :stars: :leap: :woohoo: :woohoo: I haven't been this anxious for a doe to kid since last March. Last March I had a red belted paint bred to a black dapple... she had quads. 2 black paints, 1 black and ONE black dapple.  But that's behind us and this is a different doe. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

:stars::woohoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Today is day 144.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Any updated pics?


----------



## Frosty

only day 144. Seems it should be sooner. Getting excited how about you.


----------



## margaret

Yay!!
Getting close
I have a doe on 143 right now Seems like forever!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No new pictures. It's been raining an awful lot today. I put some new ones up a day or two ago but they are a few pages back.



Frosty said:


> only day 144. Seems it should be sooner. Getting excited how about you.


SUPER excited!!!  

My sister and brother in law had quad lambs born today. ALL GIRLS!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Wow on lambs!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Day 145! I can't take this wait much longer!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Color genetics are so funny.  

So far my first doe to kid this year, was a DARK headed traditional. She was bred to a solid red buck, who was out of a traditional and sired by a paint. She had two bucklings, one light red traditional with a couple small red spots, and a dappled red paint buckling! So weird, not sure where the dappled came from


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, cool! Wish I could get spots that easy. LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Putting the new pictures on this page.


----------



## margaret

Oh my goodness! 
Poor girl!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is so big.

Love the shot where the kid is by her, almost like saying, " When can your kids comes out to play?" LOL


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh my. Tell her not to cough or they are going to come flying out, lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is huge :lol:


----------



## thegoatmama

:shock: Holy cow! That girl is massive! :lol: and she can still walk?

She's gotta have quads, at least!


----------



## Goatzrule

how many days left?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

waiting with you


----------



## PippasCubby

Oh my goodness she is BIG!

Crossing my fingers for dapples everywhere!


----------



## toth boer goats

All of you make me laugh, I love it, :laugh:I believe she is due on the 28th so it is going to be soon. :dancedgi:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha you guys are funny! I know, poor girl. She's due on the 29th. 

I've probably already posted pictures of the sire but here he is again. The champion picture with his breeder was him coming from the 0-3 month class. Just so anxious to see these kids.  These are his first!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Good luck!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha you guys are funny! I know, poor girl. She's due on the 29th.
> 
> I've probably already posted pictures of the sire but here he is again. The champion picture with his breeder was him coming from the 0-3 month class. Just so anxious to see these kids.  These are his first!


He is so gorgeous! I love your goats so much!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! Just a few more days! 

I didn't breed and don't own the dapple buck, but yeah I like him too.  My friend owns him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Any day now!

She's still eating lots. I'm so thankful she didn't have any issues! 

Come on little dappled paint babies!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yay! Can't wait for these dappled paint bucks!


----------



## springkids

I have my fingers crossed for ya! Looking forward to seeing those beautiful kiddo's.


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad she is doing well.


----------



## nannysrus

Wow! How have I missed this one!!!! Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks guys! 

Her udder is full.... she's not acting close though.


----------



## Frosty

checking in. What a nice looking buck. Can hardly wait to see what you get.


----------



## thegoatmama

Wow he's a pretty one! I love his markings!   I wish I had a dappled buck... (one day!)


----------



## goatblessings

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see what you get out of your beautiful goats!:!:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! I can't wait either.  It's been too long since I've had dappled babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hope she goes soon, I sure can't wait to see what she has! I still predict a whole herd of dapples!


----------



## margaret

Gorgeous buck!
Can't wait to see her kids!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Won't belong now! My doe filled up her udder last night. And I came home today to triplets!! So good luck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She is so miserable tonight! I'm tempted to check on her through the night. Last time I did that though, I ended up staying in the barn *all night* and that darn doe kidded promptly at 7:30am. haha

Her udder is strutted.  Yippee.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats Blackheadedboers!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

3pm tomorrow, that is my 1st guess, my backup guess will be 10am tomorrow :lol: Good luck!! I'll just be waiting for all the baby pictures until mine start arriving


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Lacie.  I don't even try to guess anymore. I'm always wrong. I like your 10am guess. Perfect timing.


----------



## PippasCubby

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is so miserable tonight! I'm tempted to check on her through the night. Last time I did that though, I ended up staying in the barn *all night* and that darn doe kidded promptly at 7:30am. haha


That's what happened with Poppy. I stayed all night with her, and she kidded late morning!:coffee2: Thankfully I had the Australian Open and WiFi that reached the barn :roll:

Come on Liberty! Let us see those dapples!!!ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most of mine kid like to kid at about 4am, which is incredibly considerate, I think. Who isn't awake at 4am? :lol:


----------



## RPC

I had 1 at 5am the rest were between 11am and 3 pm this year. Good luck I hope she kids at a considerable time for you. The 2 dappled paint bucks and 2 dappled paint does are going to be so cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, I too have waited all night just to have them kid around 7 am...:lol: gotta love it


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

The suspense is killing me this morning. Lol


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Most of mine kid like to kid at about 4am, which is incredibly considerate, I think. Who isn't awake at 4am? :lol:


Me:lol:


----------



## margaret

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, I too have waited all night just to have them kid around 7 am...:lol: gotta love it


I hate it when they do that!


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything yet Victoria?


----------



## margaret

PippasCubby said:


> That's what happened with Poppy. I stayed all night with her, and she kidded late morning!:coffee2: Thankfully I had the Australian Open and WiFi that reached the barn :roll:
> 
> Come on Liberty! Let us see those dapples!!!ray:


Our Wi-Fi would never reach the barn! I ought to measure the distance sometime, but going by our main driveway the house is probably close to 1/4 mile from the barn. It's shorter cutting through fields, but I have to say, I get pretty good exercise running back and forth from the barn all day and night during kidding season:lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's in labor!!! So exciting.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!!  :hi5: arty: :cheers: :woohoo: :dancing:


----------



## margaret

YAY!!! 
Can't wait to see those dappled babies!!!   :fireworks::stars::stars::leap::leap::clap::razz::razz::balloons::dancedgi:artygroup:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Whoot, whoot


----------



## christinajh

Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## crosscandyboers

Come on Liberty!! Let's see some dapples!


----------



## springkids

Yay!!!! I have been checking in all day. My boss thinks i'm nuts...Oh well.
Come on Liberty....We need those dapples.


----------



## Jessica84

Well it's about time  good luck to you and Liberty I'll go find something to do to pass the time lol


----------



## minibarn

Good luck! No dapple kids happening in my barn yet today so can't wait to see yours! Go Liberty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No babies yet. Lots of small to medium contractions, but no pushing. Not sure how much longer. 

Can't wait!!! :dance: :stars: :leap: :woohoo: :stars:


----------



## margaret

Come on Liberty! Let's see those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh boy.


----------



## RPC

Good luck I hope she gives you just what you want


----------



## margaret

opcorn:


----------



## toth boer goats

:butting::camera:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Dappled paint buck* is here!!!! He's tiny, so I think Liberty might have quads!!


----------



## margaret

YAY!!!
Can't WAIT to see some pictures


----------



## toth boer goats

Yay!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

His dapples are black!


----------



## springkids

YAY!!!!!!!
I am so excited for you. I can't wait to see what else she has in there.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Handsome guy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yehaw!


----------



## margaret

Gorgeous!! I absolutely LOVE his coloring!
Congrats :stars:
Excited to see what else she has in there


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still just 1.


----------



## springkids

He is beautiful.

Can you just explain to her that we are all trying to be patient but we really want to see those kids????? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute. 

Come on Liberty, you have an audience waiting, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  Yeah I'll try.


----------



## christinajh

She has people all over waiting on her! haha


----------



## crosscandyboers




----------



## margaret

Liberty, there are people all over the United States JUST to see your kids!
I am being very patient over here...


----------



## crosscandyboers

He is pretty small! I'm saying quads for sure.


----------



## margaret

He does seem quite small for a Boer, do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'd guess 5lbs-ish..... still nothing more! She seems perfectly content with just one. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

It has been around 30 minutes, is she done?


I have to go to town darn, will check back.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha no, she's far from done.  They'll all be waiting for you when you get back Pam!


----------



## margaret

I don't think it's possible for her to have one 5 lb kid with a belly like that!
Liberty...hurry up:lol:


----------



## nannysrus

Come on Liberty!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's finally pushing again.


----------



## christinajh

I keep checking back like every 5 minutes!!! lol


----------



## springkids

christinajh said:


> I keep checking back like every 5 minutes!!! lol


Don't feel alone....the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## margaret

christinajh said:


> I keep checking back like every 5 minutes!!! lol


same over here


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything yet?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She had a BIG fully dappled buck!!  Kinda second guessing quads now....


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## PippasCubby

toth boer goats said:


> Anything yet?


Hey! I thought you were going to town?!?:wink:


----------



## PippasCubby

Yay! two dappled bucklings!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok we got our bucks.... now for the DOE!!! Please oh please oh please oh please.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Look at those spots!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, yeah went to town and back quickly.

Looking good.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

LOL, aren't we all something. Hanging on to every post. I just love kidding season.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## goatblessings

WOW! GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## margaret

Congrats!
Do you think she's done? Or maybe your doe's in there somewhere.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!! I'm so happy with them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No, not done yet. She's still having contractions and no afterbirth is hanging...


----------



## crosscandyboers

Beautiful babies! Hoping she has a girl in there for you!


----------



## PippasCubby

Congratulations!

They are both lovely. Something about the mahogany red of the second one though


----------



## margaret

What purdy boys!
Hoping she's got you a doe in there!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here comes #3!


----------



## Jessica84

I told ya you were getting those dapples  now she better have a girl, no one could be like my Suzy and gives all boys, and you tell Liberty Suzy is on my list to sell just because of that (not really I just tell her so I'll get a girl)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Finally, a DOE! She's solid red though.


----------



## margaret

At least you got your girl!! :stars:
Too bad she isn't as pretty as one of those buck kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The whole group!


----------



## christinajh

Congrats! I'd be very happy with that bunch


----------



## margaret

I would too!
My goodness, I just love those dappled boys!! Can't get enough of their color


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Wow those boys are flashy! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty

Wow they are beautiful. I got here almost in time. lol. So glad you got your dapples. Can't wait to see them all nice and dry. Congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful! Glad they are all ok!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all! I'm super happy. Very proud of Liberty!


----------



## Greybird

Yipes- I almost missed the party. WOW those are some pretty babies! :wahoo:

Maybe I'm just imagining it, and she's still wet, but on my monitor it looks like there might be some blackish areas on the doe. (Can they show dapples after they dry that weren't obvious before?) Either way, she might be a dandy producer like her mom - and those boys . . . OMG!
:drool:

Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nancy! I looked her over really good and didn't see any dapples, black or silver... but she's so wet still. I might have missed something! The dappled paint buck has a few silver spots that I missed at first.


----------



## springkids

Wowza!!!!! I'm sooooo jealous.They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh!!! I am so happy for you!! arty: Those boys are flashy!!! :stars:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I'm guessing she is going to have a paint buck, a dapple doe, then a solid buck. Lol, because I'm psychic


So I got the doe and buck mixed up. And I forgot the dapples on the paint.... oh well apparently I'm not very psychic! Congrats on your gorgeous kids!


----------



## Bree_6293

Congrats they are beautiful!!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne

Congratulations, they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Beautiful babies! So glad everyone is doing well. I am sure we will see lots of great photos of them in the future!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

WOW, those are some gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all so much! Yes, more pictures to come. I think their colors will really shine in the sunlight. 

I named the doe National Anthem. Dapple buck is Pledge Of Allegiance and the paint buck is Patriot. 



gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> So I got the doe and buck mixed up. And I forgot the dapples on the paint.... oh well apparently I'm not very psychic! Congrats on your gorgeous kids!


You were so close though!!!  I never thought she'd have a solid....


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Yay, 2 dappled bucks! The colors are so pretty, huge congrats!!!!


----------



## margaret

LOVE the names!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Wow they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks so much!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers

Beautiful set of kids! Glad they are all healthy and you got at least one doe from her


----------



## ArborGoats

Can't wait to see how these babies mature! Congrats!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Awesome kids!! Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I missed so much today! Congrats!!! They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see more pics! Those bucks look stunning, I sure can't wait to see more pics of that big boy! I'm sorry you didn't get a dapple doe, but nothing wrong with a beautiful, healthy solid red doe  I'm really happy you got some cool colored babies!


----------



## RPC

Well I missed it all. But I will say my doe puzzle had a kid and I saw a few spots on him but once he was dry I found a tin more silver spots plus he has 1 tan spot. He was born on the 14th. Today I found black spots so it's possible that doe has at least a spot somewhere on her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's so fun to have the 3 different colors.  I've got the paint buck in the house for now. He's my bottle kid. A smart one too.  Yeah. 

Thank you all for the nice comments. It's been fun sharing with you all!  Dapples are addicting. LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I've looked everywhere and found no silver spots on the doe. She does have a dark spot on her top though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are gorgeous. That doe is really adorable. That last picture makes me laugh, someone has their foot sticking out from another pen, lounging :laugh:

One day I'd love to have another dappled doe, I wish we hadn't sold our % doe, but she was so spoiled she needed a home where she could have more attention, she was a noisy girl, but so sweet.


----------



## springkids

They are so pretty.
I had a paint paint doe born 2 yrs ago. She started getting her spots when she was 5 months old. I will try to get some pics of her. I thought that was a great surprise.


----------



## top_goat

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Oh my. Tell her not to cough or they are going to come flying out, lol


OK. Tell her you changed your mind. It's time to cough. :roll:

Oops...look at that! She coughed! Beautiful babies!!! Congrats!


----------



## RPC

I am glad you got your 2 bucks and 1 doe. Also, you got color even if the doe isn't as flashy as her brothers


----------



## BCG

Congrats Victoria. They're beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are all too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's the little spotty buck. He's pretty cool! I've never seen one like this before. It'll be interesting to see if his colors change. I found 5 silver spots on him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the kids! Wow, those bucks sure are flashy!!


----------



## RPC

My buck last year kept his black till he was sold at 5 months old. But I don't know if they have changed since then.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Congrats! They are all so cute! Love the dapples


----------



## crosscandyboers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here's the little spotty buck. He's pretty cool! I've never seen one like this before. It'll be interesting to see if his colors change. I found 5 silver spots on him.


It will be interesting to see if he looses the dark spots or if they get lighter as he grows. We had one last year that was born looking like a solid red and around a month old had darker brown/black spots start to show up!

Are you going to bottle feed him or try and leave him with mom and just supplement him?


----------



## Jessica84

Don't be disappointed yet! I had two solid red kids born neither had a spot on them. The boy by 3 months got a spot on his back and later on on his back hawk, the girl, almost 2 years later I see a spot on her chest. I'm sure it didn't pop up 2 years later but I went over them with a fine tooth comb looking for a spot when they were born and neither had a spot.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I put new pictures up on this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/libertys-kids-183273/#post1954158

Liberty's brother had dark spots like that on his neck. His stayed black. But I talked to a friend this morning who said she had a kid like this and his spots turned tan when he got older!

Ok Jessica, I'll keep watching for spots.  That's interesting that you had some come in later!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Kallee, I'm going to fully bottle raise him. Liberty is not a great milk producer and he'd end up taking milk that the other two need. I tried supplementing 3 kids on their mom with three 16oz bottles each a day, but they still ended up fighting over her teats and cutting them, so I pulled one off at 6 weeks and he's now fully a bottle kid.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok here's proof lol here is max as a baby no spot on him. I don't have a hind pic of him as a new born but I swear not a spot on him and here he is now the butt shot look on the left hawk


----------



## crosscandyboers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Kallee, I'm going to fully bottle raise him. Liberty is not a great milk producer and he'd end up taking milk that the other two need. I tried supplementing 3 kids on their mom with three 16oz bottles each a day, but they still ended up fighting over her teats and cutting them, so I pulled one off at 6 weeks and he's now fully a bottle kid.


That makes sense. I wondered if they would still fight over a does teats if being supplemented. Well he will be an awfully cute bottle baby!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, look at that. Very cool! What color was his sire/dam? 

He is! I think the last time I had a colored bottle kid was like 3 years ago. I always leave the colored kids on the dam! Had no choice here.


----------



## Jessica84

His mom was that traditional doe I bought bred, the one you said had a buck face lol and his dad was like a white dapple, let me go to the breeders web page and see if I can find a picture of him. But no I was totally shocked when he grew spots! I'm 99% sure my girl didn't have a spot on her chest. When she was a little older I thought it was a rub spot but when she jumped on the fence for loves one day I say that it was actually white hair!


----------



## Jessica84

That's the only one I can find but his body is totally white the only markings is on his face


----------



## Goatzrule

Hes beautiful <3 Congrats are you going to keep him?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I said your doe has a buck face?? What??? :underchair: That's not a nice thing to say. LOL 

Ooooh, I like that buck a lot! You don't see them fully dappled like that very often. And is the dark color on his head black?


----------



## Jessica84

No no I had asked you what you thought of her, pros and cons and you were honest  I didn't take it as you not being nice at all 
No it's not black it's a really deep dark brown. Kinda cool coloring really


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok, good.  Glad I'm not in trouble. LOL 

Yeah for sure! He's cool.


----------



## Jessica84

Never!! Your always friendly


----------



## thegoatmama

Whoops. I missed it!



Crossroads Boers said:


> His dapples are black!


Wow! What a gorgeous little guy!! His dapples are stunning :shock: If you weren't so far away i would buy him in a heartbeat! And probably the doeling, too. :lol:
The other's silver spots are striking, too.

Also, you got your dapples!! :woohoo:
Sorry you didn't get your dappled girl, though.


----------

